# Steps to Moving to Italy as a Citizen



## marcoandashalina (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi

What is the appropriate amount of time to plan a move to Rome?

What things should we place priority on in order to get our papers and stuff in order?

We will have citizenship before we leave, but we are not sure what all needs to be taken care of before we fly to Rome.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

marcoandashalina said:


> Hi
> 
> What is the appropriate amount of time to plan a move to Rome?
> 
> ...


If you are an Italian citizen, there isn't anything official you need to do before leaving, except getting an Italian passport. Everything else can be done after arrival, such as registering with local commune, getting fiscal code, joining state health scheme and social security, and so on. Apartment hunting is best done on the spot, as many long-term rentals aren't advertised online but in local newspapers, notice in the window, word of mouth etc. 

Of course there are other aspects of a move you need to prepare for, such as having sufficient savings to pay your living expenses until you find a job, sorting out your belongings - into storage, garage sale, charity shop or to be packed for shipping, saying bye-bye to friends and families, sorting out your will, arranging contact address in Canada for bank accounts and credit cards you want to keep etc. If your Italian is anything but fluent, some language lessons will be very useful. Make sure you take all your diplomas, certificates etc of your qualifications, as you usually have to produce an original, a copy and a translation (which can be done in Italy).


----------

